# I called 911 on someone today for the first time . . .



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

We were at Walgreens to pick up a prescription for dh. I was driving, kids in the back seat. We parked and dh started to walk in, then came back to the car. There was a minivan in the parking lot a couple of spaces away from us. The large sliding door was open, and a toddler was strapped into his carseat in the seat nearest the open door. He was crying, and there was no one else around. No one in or around the car; no one else in the parking lot. I asked dh to check and make sure there was no one else in the car, and he said there wasn't, so I called 911. (FYI, it's very cold here right now - my car said it was 9 degrees F at the time.)

I felt a little bad because I thought there might be a good reason why someone would do that (i.e., leave their child strapped in the carseat with the door open while shopping). An emergency or something. But it also occurred to me that if I was in trouble like that and had an emergency, maybe I would need the police, too. I could not find a good reason why I would leave my toddler in the car while going into Walgreens (especially with the door open . . . and if the kid got the door open himself - not sure how that would be possible from the carseat - obviously he wasn't safe to be left alone in the car).

Dh comforted the kid. He stood back but said, "Don't worry, it'll be okay. You're not alone. It's going to be okay. Your mom will be back soon." Before the cop arrived, the mom came out. She had bought some bottled water and laundry detergent. Dh isn't afraid of confrontation, so he told her that her kid had been crying and the door was open when we arrived. She said "Yeah, okay." Then he said something about how dangerous the temperature was for kids, and (getting a bit melodramatic) said that kids die in temperatures like this. Her response was: "So?" And then she drove off.

So I didn't feel bad about calling 911 after that, since she couldn't have cared less that her kid was crying, upset, and freezing cold, nor that anyone could have taken him or he could have gotten out and been hit by a car or wandered off and frozen to death.







: Dh was being a bit melodramatic, but it's true that kids DO die in this weather. We have a death every couple of years.

Anyway, dh ended up making a full written report and we had given the 911 dispatcher her license plate number, so hopefully they can find her and maybe a visit from the police will wake her up. It was clear from the way she behaved that she does this all the time.







I hope that we did the right thing.

I just feel so bad for the kid. He was so scared. Dh said it looked like he was about 3 years old.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not a parent (yet - due Jan 6th) but you definitely did the right thing!! It's too bad the cops didn't get there before she came out of the store!!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd call in that situation too. Poor kid.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I think it's wonderful that not only did you call 911, but that you and your husband stayed with that little child until his mother came back. She might not have said anything, but hopefully the fact that you were worried will make her think about her actions and take more care of him in the future.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Its nice that you noticed and were not afraid to step in


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Awww, poor little boy.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I wouldn't want anyone to call the police or CPS on me because my dd took her socks off in the car on a cold day or because I need to vaccuum, but on the other hand, afterwards dh and I talked about it and we couldn't think of a good enough reason for what was happening, and it seemed so unsafe, that we had to call.

Dh did consider running in the store and yelling that there was a kid freezing in a car with an open door, but decided it was more important to stay with the toddler, who was very upset (he did calm down after dh talked to him).

It occurs to me that maybe he was asleep, and she ran in thinking he wouldn't wake up, but he did, and opened the door, and started crying? I know how much I wouldn't want to wake up my toddler in that situation, but at the same time, it just seems way too dangerous a thing to do. No way would I leave my little one in the car.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Yikes. Poor kid.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds like you did the right thing. I would have done the same. I can think of no situation that would justify leaving your child in the car alone, with the door open, in 9 degree weather.


----------



## angelandmisha (May 16, 2008)

Good for you! I think you definitely did the right thing and I'm happy your husband stayed and talked to the toddler and confronted the mother. What a lousy response she gave! Poor kid. I think it's important that children see that adults will stick up for/protect them. We all need to look out for the little ones. Hopefully she will think about how dangerous that was to leave her child like that.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

I think you did the right thing. Especially after talking to her and seeing that she could care less about what she did. Seems she might do it often if she didn't think it was a big deal at all.

Your dh is amazing to stay w/ the child and confront the person responsible for doing this! Mine never would. I know it's hard to call the police on another parent b/c sometimes they are called for silly reasons (like being too loud in their yard, etc) but this is not one of those times. That was very dangerous and horrible to do to a child! It was cold and someone could have taken that child or he could have gotten out and then what? You really did the right thing and I hope she realizes she needs to keep her child safe when running errands and at ALL times, even if it's harder on her.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

At 9 degrees out, I would've called 911 as soon as I couldn't see an adult anywhere near the car.

Given minivan doors, I think it's far more likely that she left the door open "for fresh air."


----------



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Quote:

She said "Yeah, okay." Then he said something about how dangerous the temperature was for kids, and (getting a bit melodramatic) said that kids die in temperatures like this. Her response was: "So?"
Wow. Sounds like parent of the year material right there. Yipes!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Do you know for sure it was his parent? Maybe she was actually someone who had kidnapped him and you'll be a big hero to his parents.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would have done the same thing. In my state it is illegal to leave children under a certain age unattended in the car.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Do you know for sure it was his parent? Maybe she was actually someone who had kidnapped him and you'll be a big hero to his parents.

I don't know for sure, but dh did say that he asked the kid where his mom was, and when the boy didn't answer, he asked, "Is your mom inside?" and he replied, "Yes." Of course, it is a 3 year old. But it seems most likely she is his mom.

If not, we got the license plate # to the police, so hopefully they would be able to track him down if there was anything funny going on.

This reminded me of how much I love my dh. He told me right away when he saw the little boy, without leaving the kid's sight. He decided it was more important to stay with the scared child than to go in the store to look for the mom. And he wasn't afraid to talk to her about it being a dangerous situation for the child. I was nervous but I didn't really hesitate to call 911 once dh said there wasn't anyone else in the car (and there was obviously no one in the parking lot). I've never done it before and I hope not to have to do it again . . . glad that the kid is okay and hoping the mom is more careful in the future.


----------



## HrCreuzi (Dec 5, 2008)

You two did the right thing!! I hope that the "mom" is given a stern talking to and that her child is better taken care of.

You can always contact the police and ask for a follow up, they may be able to let you know of any further action taken.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

What on earth was she thinking?! Glad he was ok.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

that poor little kid!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it's great that you called, she may or may not have been on a quick run into the store. Children die in the summer and winter every year here because their parents just leave them and take a few minutes longer than they think they will have to take. Even if your kid is asleep, you still need to wake them up and get them in with you.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

What a crappy response. She should have been grateful that you and your dh didn't snatch him and that you were good people. That's so scary and sad. I've had to do that before. Someome left a 2ish year old asleep in a locked car in the winter. The car was running nd the heat was on. But we stood there 10 minutes waiting for someone to come and then 10 minutes until the police came. You definitely did the right thing.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Even if you take the weather out of the equation...

She left the door open??? That sounds like a great way to get your child abducted.


----------



## mommyofatoz (Dec 15, 2008)

Awe...we'd done the same thing too...

My dh (an attorney) got a call one evening from another attorney that there was a kid left in a car all alone IN THE COURTHOUSE PARKING LOT...next to a jail...duh!! Some people just don't care...

He did call 911, though I'm not sure how it ended...


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 

Dh isn't afraid of confrontation, so he told her that her kid had been crying and the door was open when we arrived. She said "Yeah, okay." Then he said something about how dangerous the temperature was for kids, and (getting a bit melodramatic) said that kids die in temperatures like this. Her response was: "So?" And then she drove off.

I can't believe any woman would say "So?" if it was 9 degrees outside and the door was open! Would she have even cared if someone had walked off with her child? Afraid to know the answer to that one! You guys both did the right thing in calling 911! And your DH did great in confronting that mother, hopefully the police will investigate.







This woman doesn't seem to be very concerned about her son.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

You absolutely did the right thing!! I can't imagine anyone being fine with leaving their child like that. I had a horrible time of leaving my 3yo daughter asleep in the locked van right next to me front door while I ran her little sister upstairs (they both fell asleep in the car on the way home from Gram & Papa's house tonight and I just wanted to get them in their beds). I seriously ran the little one to her bed then tore outside, all the time feeling like the worse parent in the world.

9 degrees? Omg. Wow. I'm so happy you didn't hesitate to take action.


----------



## Purple Cat (Jun 8, 2008)

That is beyond unthinkable! Anybody could have taken that child. The child had to have been insufferably cold and terrified. You more than did the right thing. My bet is she gets charged with child endangerment and CPS involvement.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You definitely did the right thing.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would have done the same thing. In my state it is illegal to leave children under a certain age unattended in the car.

yep, do that in CA and CPS steps in, your at risk of losing your kids and at the very least you get 1 year of court ordered parenting classes.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

what a UA violation. And the cold is bad, but like you said too, any creep-o could have just grabbed him out of there and taken him and....UGH. Too horrible to think about. that poor little boy.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

This is the kind of thing I was worried about happening today.

I was driving home with all the kids from a two hour grocery shopping trip. My stomach was upset and I knew that I wasn't going to make it home without going to the bathroom. The closest place was a McDonald's. I pulled into the parking lot and had to decide whether to unload the stroller and all the children and poop myself or leave them in the van and run inside. I ran in. Luckily for me, there wasn't someone who called the cops. That would have been embarassing to explain to an officer.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
This is the kind of thing I was worried about happening today.

I was driving home with all the kids from a two hour grocery shopping trip. My stomach was upset and I knew that I wasn't going to make it home without going to the bathroom. The closest place was a McDonald's. I pulled into the parking lot and had to decide whether to unload the stroller and all the children and poop myself or leave them in the van and run inside. I ran in. Luckily for me, there wasn't someone who called the cops. That would have been embarassing to explain to an officer.

did you also leave the door wide open in the 9 degree weather and say "So?" when someone told you children can die from the cold?

You did the right thing. Something is seriously "off" about that situation and I hope cps does a follow up.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
This is the kind of thing I was worried about happening today.

I was driving home with all the kids from a two hour grocery shopping trip. My stomach was upset and I knew that I wasn't going to make it home without going to the bathroom. The closest place was a McDonald's. I pulled into the parking lot and had to decide whether to unload the stroller and all the children and poop myself or leave them in the van and run inside. I ran in. Luckily for me, there wasn't someone who called the cops. That would have been embarassing to explain to an officer.


Why would you need to take a stroller in? Why not just grab the kids?


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

You know I am very cautious about jumping to call the police or CPS but in this case I think you made the right decision.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
This is the kind of thing I was worried about happening today.

I was driving home with all the kids from a two hour grocery shopping trip. My stomach was upset and I knew that I wasn't going to make it home without going to the bathroom. The closest place was a McDonald's. I pulled into the parking lot and had to decide whether to unload the stroller and all the children and poop myself or leave them in the van and run inside. I ran in. Luckily for me, there wasn't someone who called the cops. That would have been embarassing to explain to an officer.

I've done the same thing in the past. I could not hold my pee any longer. I considered going on the side of the road next to my car, but decided it would be better to go to a gas station. Thankfully, there were no customers and one of the clerks (and older woman) was willing to go stand beside my car while I went to the restroom.


----------



## jewellz (Jan 8, 2008)

Why in the UAV did the mother not take her child with her? I have three with one on the way-all 5 and under-and I still will always ALWAYS take them in the place with me, no matter what.
I hope she gets in trouble.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I would have done the same thing, heck yesterday I almost called the cops about a family who was leaving the doctors office the same time as us. Mom had baby in an infant seat and a 4ish year old. Gma was in the car with a 2/3 ish year old. Tiny, Tiny car, I watched them put the kids in, 4 year old in the middle, no booster, just seatbelt, 2/3 yr old in a hbb and infant in bucket but with no base, watched mom buckle it in, she took about 30 secs to do it and she had a bundle me on the carseat and somehow routed the belt through there?? There was no way it was properly secured.....It makes me sad/angry when I see situations like that and I never know what to do.

Re: Peeing with little ones, whenever I take a long car trip by myself I keep a BBLP in the front seat (for DD as well as myself), if I have to go and there is nowhere to stop or DD is sleeping I pull over, sit on the BBLP in the drivers seat and then dump it out the window. I've only had to to do it once, but it was a lifesaver. Not easy, but possible, much easier in a van I would think.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Can I ask a really stupid off topic question?

9+ degrees here isn't that cold (where I live) or are you talking F instead of C degrees? Or am I just acclimated to colder weather where 9+degrees seems warm to me?

Not that I condone what she did, you never leave a child in the car by themselves and I do think you both did the right thing. Imagine if it wasn't your husband and some stranger who was looking to snatch that kid out of the van?

I'm a hard core fanatic about not leaving kids in vehicles under any circumstance and that woman's nonchalant response was sickening. Way to go "mom" for not giving a rat's patootie about your kid and their safety.

Awesome job to you and your husband though, thank you for caring when no one else would.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes 9F which is -13c.

At -15, cold weather alerts are issued here, more churches open up for shelters for the homeless, schools and day cares have to keep kids inside, etc.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheal* 
Can I ask a really stupid off topic question?

9+ degrees here isn't that cold (where I live) or are you talking F instead of C degrees? Or am I just acclimated to colder weather where 9+degrees seems warm to me?

I did say 9 degrees F in my OP, I think . . . I'm used to cold winters (coldest it's gotten here is -20 degrees F (NOT wind chill, but actual temp). 9 F is cold, really bitter cold. There was a cold wind, too. I consider anything under 20 F to be uncomfortably cold. In the morning when I scraped the ice off the car, I was out for only a minute or two and when I got in the car, my cheeks hurt and were bright red from the cold.

I don't think 9 C is cold at all. I would have definitely watched the kid but maybe not called 911 if it was 48 degrees F (which is 9 C). That's practically balmy! When I was a kid, we'd pull out the shorts & short sleeves in the spring when it reached 50 F (about 10 C, I guess?). LOL

Quote:

_This is the kind of thing I was worried about happening today.

I was driving home with all the kids from a two hour grocery shopping trip. My stomach was upset and I knew that I wasn't going to make it home without going to the bathroom. The closest place was a McDonald's. I pulled into the parking lot and had to decide whether to unload the stroller and all the children and poop myself or leave them in the van and run inside. I ran in. Luckily for me, there wasn't someone who called the cops. That would have been embarassing to explain to an officer._
I did think about something like this. However, I'm hoping you would have left the car shut and locked, especially in very cold weather. Also, I don't know how old your kids are. And while it would have been embarrassing, I'd think this is the kind of emergency you could explain to an officer. I did think about this sort of scenario, like if someone was having a health problem. But I also thought that in that case, s/he might need more help anyway.

As it was, the mom couldn't care less and was there to buy bottled water and laundry detergent.

I know this probably wouldn't work with diarrhea, but I've been known to use a disposable diaper once or twice when I was in a difficult position, had to pee and was having baby/toddler issues.







I've contemplated buying a pack of adult diapers, just to have them for those rare emergencies.

I'm glad no one called the cops on you. It's really hard when one is stuck in one of those really tricky situations to know what to do.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

So- I think if I was in that emergency poo situation I wouldn't be offended at all if someone called the cops and I am not thinking the cops would think I was doing anything wrong. In fact, that would be a display of healthy community. A mom, alone with her kids needs help- police are for helping, not just out to get the bad guys.

I think the OP did the right thing. You stayed near the kids, called for help and made sure everything was okay.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i would have called to. aside from being cold its like a pedophile's jackpot. i can't believe people sometimes. she probably figured that since it wasn't hot outside he would be ok for a minute (which theoretically he would have) but the leaving the door open part blows my mind. i am not a fan of leaving the littles in the car.. but i can see the rationale that its not hot and therefore not as dangerous.. but leaving the door open? sheesh does she even like her kid?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Why would you need to take a stroller in? Why not just grab the kids?

I would need to have at least the one year old in the stroller so that I didn't have to hold him while pooping. I didn't want to have all four kids waiting around (and the younger two touching the nasty bathroom) while I went.

Plus, the minutes it would have taken me to get them all out of the van would have made it um, too late.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah but your oldest is 8. This was one 3 year old. I've had situations like yours in this past summer where I stopped at Walgreens and grabbed both kids (mine were 3 and 1 at the time) because leaving them in the car is just not safe. If the oldest was 8, I probably would have left them.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
This is the kind of thing I was worried about happening today.

I was driving home with all the kids from a two hour grocery shopping trip. My stomach was upset and I knew that I wasn't going to make it home without going to the bathroom. The closest place was a McDonald's. I pulled into the parking lot and had to decide whether to unload the stroller and all the children and poop myself or leave them in the van and run inside. I ran in. Luckily for me, there wasn't someone who called the cops. That would have been embarassing to explain to an officer.

Seriously, I would have had some dirty undies to clean. I would NEVER leave the kids in the car, never, never, never, ever. It has happened to me actually (I had the stomach bug and was coming home from a prenatal appt.) because I am very paranoid and I am scared someone WOULD call the cops or someone would steal my kids, but that is just me.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Yikes! I would like to say I would have done the same thing, but I was in a simliar situation once. It wasn't cold out, or hot. Mild weather. My mother, DD and I were at a little strip mall. DD and mom were inside and I was standing outside; a woman pulled up, attempted to get a screaming preschool aged boy out of the car, got frustrated and left him while she went inside a pizza place. She could not have seen him from inside the store. I figured she would be in and out, maybe picking up and order she'd already placed but she was gone quite awhile. The child was screaming the whole time.

I just froze. I'd never seen anything like that before, and I'm still kicking myself for not acting on it. My mom came out of the store, saw what was going on and reached for her phone to call 911 when the mother came out of the store. My mom yelled at her for leaving her child in the car alone and the mother said, "Haven't you ever seen a tantrum before?" or something like that.

So it's a slightly different situation, maybe not as bad, but still. I would never, never, never leave me child in the car. I'm not judging the women in here who've said they've left them in an emergency but I really cannot see myself doing this. It's something I actually have nightmares about quite a bit.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

wow- I can't believe she was so "whatever" about the whole thing. I wouldn't do that in the first place, but if I did, I certainly wouldn't say "So?" You'd think she would have at least offered some sort of excuse or said "I don't normally do this kind of thing but today he was pitching a fit not wanting to go in, blah blah blah" Sounds like you definately did the right thing.


----------



## dougandsarah (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
infant in bucket but with no base, watched mom buckle it in, she took about 30 secs to do it and she had a bundle me on the carseat and somehow routed the belt through there?? There was no way it was properly secured.....It makes me sad/angry when I see situations like that and I never know what to do.

just to point out when Sarah goes in my moms truck she goes in her Graco bucket seat with no base, b/c there are notches on each side of the car seat that the seatbelt goes through. It does take about 30 seconds to buckle that part in, its very secure b/c of the notches. And all you have to do is make sure the top handle is down and against the seat in front, and the seat is in the right angle. Which theres a dial on the side of the seat that if the window is all blue then it is and if theres yellow then the seat needs to be adjusted.


----------



## dougandsarah (Oct 14, 2008)

but to the OP yea i'm glad you called 911, i would have done the same thing.

I called 911 on a guy on a motorcycle (racing style) that was zipping through traffic and cutting people off and a girl on the back who had to of been under 10 years old. She looked back at us after he cut us off like she knew he had done something wrong. THe dispatcher was very gratful i called him in.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
If the oldest was 8, I probably would have left them.









:
I might not choose to leave a group of kids with an 8 year old, but I'm not about to call 911 on someone who did. Particularly if the doors were closed.

Probably would still hang around for awhile to see if a parent returned soon.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dougandsarah* 
just to point out when Sarah goes in my moms truck she goes in her Graco bucket seat with no base, b/c there are notches on each side of the car seat that the seatbelt goes through. It does take about 30 seconds to buckle that part in, its very secure b/c of the notches. And all you have to do is make sure the top handle is down and against the seat in front, and the seat is in the right angle. Which theres a dial on the side of the seat that if the window is all blue then it is and if theres yellow then the seat needs to be adjusted.

I have also installed an infant seat w/o the base, a graco bucket. You have to make sure that the seatbelt is locked, the seat is in there super tight, can't move more than an inch, etc. You cannot do this in 30 seconds. In a middle seat with lapbelt only, perhaps it can be done in under a minute, but this was a outboard seat with shoulder/lap belt combo. I know from experience it takes a few minutes to get it in there. This woman literally just buckled the belt and got in the front seat. No locking the belt, no tightening it, nothing.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Poor kid









I called 911 once after pulling up to a stoplight next to a van with several unbuckled young children and an infant sitting on a man's lap. They needed some serious safety counseling.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I'd call in that situation too. Poor kid.

Yeah, I would have called in that case. I hope the police follow up. 9 degrees???? What on earth was she thinking leaving the door open like that. Frostbite, abduction, run over by a car getting out of seat, clearly this woman is not a very caring mother.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
Thanks everyone. I wouldn't want anyone to call the police or CPS on me because my dd took her socks off in the car on a cold day or because I need to vaccuum, but on the other hand, afterwards dh and I talked about it and we couldn't think of a good enough reason for what was happening, and it seemed so unsafe, that we had to call.

Dh did consider running in the store and yelling that there was a kid freezing in a car with an open door, but decided it was more important to stay with the toddler, who was very upset (he did calm down after dh talked to him).

It occurs to me that maybe he was asleep, and she ran in thinking he wouldn't wake up, but he did, and opened the door, and started crying? I know how much I wouldn't want to wake up my toddler in that situation, but at the same time, it just seems way too dangerous a thing to do. No way would I leave my little one in the car.

Whoa! That's totally weird! I mean, I wouldn't leave even a sleeping kid in the car myself (but I don't own a car, so it's such a weird idea to me)... but with the door open? That's really crazy! I don't think I would have called for a kid in a locked car, just gone in and told the store, asked them to make an announcement that a kid in a [color] car was crying in the parking lot (probably embarrassing enough to keep most people from doing it again, I think). Maybe called if he was still there when I came back out? But with the door open where anyone could come by and take him really easily? Freaky weird! You did the right thing!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I have also installed an infant seat w/o the base, a graco bucket. You have to make sure that the seatbelt is locked, the seat is in there super tight, can't move more than an inch, etc. You cannot do this in 30 seconds. In a middle seat with lapbelt only, perhaps it can be done in under a minute, but this was a outboard seat with shoulder/lap belt combo. I know from experience it takes a few minutes to get it in there. This woman literally just buckled the belt and got in the front seat. No locking the belt, no tightening it, nothing.

I think many people don't know how to do those seats properly. It can be done pretty darn fast with practice though. My parents car they leave the little metal clip in the right, tightened place on the shoulder belt, so I put DS car seat in fast fast fast when it's cold. Seat down, kneel in the car seat to get it snug enough to fasten the seat belt. No tightening needed! It takes practice and the clip has to be already on and not messed with though.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

You know I am very cautious about jumping to call the police or CPS but in this case I think you made the right decision.
Yes, THAT.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
Her response was: "So?" And then she drove off.









I would say hindsight is perfect in this case. That woman needs a wake-up call, hopefully the police gave it to her. Wish we could find out an update...yes, I am nosy


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
I think it's wonderful that not only did you call 911, but that you and your husband stayed with that little child until his mother came back. She might not have said anything, but hopefully the fact that you were worried will make her think about her actions and take more care of him in the future.









yeah that. Good for you for calling 911!


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2cutiekitties* 
I would say hindsight is perfect in this case. That woman needs a wake-up call, hopefully the police gave it to her. Wish we could find out an update...yes, I am nosy









Many communities keep a police blotter. It's like a log of the police calls made during the week. It may show up in there.

OP, I think calling 911 was definitely appropriate. That woman should be thanking her lucky stars that your DH showed up and not a child abductor. My bio-mom got her 2 youngest taken away because she left them locked in a car in winter while she went into a Wal-Mart. She was still a pretty crappy mother once she got them back a few months later, but she has NEVER left them in a car since. I hope this mom gets a wake-up call too!


----------

